# anyone used premixed hcg?



## exphys88 (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm looking at some pre mixed hcg that is 10000 iu's.  I"ve used the standard hcg that is not premixed.  but all I can get dom is the premixed stuff.  is the shelf life different?  it'll take me 10 weeks to use all 10,000 units and I don't want it to go bad.  does it not have to be refrigerated until it's opened?


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## tyzero89 (Jun 20, 2011)

kind of wondering the same thing....a buddy of mine said that he found HCG drops. Is this the same as the HCG pregnyl that you inject???


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 20, 2011)

No, those are a gimmick.  Dr scally says HCG cannot survive thru stomach.


----------



## s2h (Jun 20, 2011)

premixed hcg is fine.keep it in the frig and it will be ok.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm curious to know if it has a longer shelf life since it's 10,000 iu's.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 21, 2011)

30 days


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 21, 2011)

I know that the old formula is only good for 30 days, are you sure it's the same for the new one that comes already mixed in liquid form?


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 21, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I know that the old formula is only good for 30 days, are you sure it's the same for the new one that comes already mixed in liquid form?


 No, I am not sure.  Sorry.  The expiration for the old formula is all I know.  I am completely ignorant of the "new formula."  I guess I just assumed it would be the same.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 21, 2011)

Who is the source?  Have you tried asking them?


----------

